# Take me back to the start~ Whats my type? ^.^



## Deadly Decorum (Feb 23, 2014)

I've encountered maybe 2 or 3 of your threads in the past and it's pretty obvious tbh.

INTP. You do Ti like no one's business.


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

hoopla said:


> I've encountered maybe 2 or 3 of your threads in the past and it's pretty obvious tbh.
> 
> INTP. You do Ti like no one's business.


REALLY? I'm really shocked now. This means "too peppy for NTP" has finally failed me. Do I get Fi because Ti dom?








[edit] Does this mean I'm actually Te?
http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my...st-dont-know-rather-i-just-keep-doubting.html

[edit2] I am now suddenly seeing Ti-Fe. Am I susceptible to the views of others or INTPs come off nicer than ENTPs? Does this mean I just found my peppy NTP that I've been looking for? Why did I doubt? This is awesome. I need to hang out on INTP forums.

[edit3]


> So I don't really think my Ti is inferior but I just noticed that I love to help people and I can't ever get mad at a person. There was this person who just confessed that 'they' used me for their own benefit and saying that 'they' were a horrible person. I didn't got mad and said that its alright as people make mistakes and that I forgive them and such. Another thing I noticed is that how willingly I self-sacrifice myself at times. Not every time just sometimes I find myself willing to self sacrifice myself.


That's too nice for words. If INTP then 6w7 makes sense.


----------



## Deadly Decorum (Feb 23, 2014)

Greyhart said:


> REALLY? I'm really shocked now. This means "too peppy for NTP" has finally failed me. Do I get Fi because Ti dom?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Always interesting when your perception of typing completely changes, isn't it? I think his view of logic is rather Ti in every sense of the word... taking logical concepts and discovering them independently. You don't really get the sense of someone who needs to share those math problems... as much as some who solves them for the sake of his own amusement, and shares them through Ne-Fe. 

I disagree Ti types dislike knowledge... they thrive off of it. They'll learn facts to make their own conclusions, to ward off the hunger of curiosity. Here's a knowledge loving Ti dom (imo). Devoted researcher. Nonetheless, a Ti.

The China Study | Raw Food SOS

Why did she share these conclusions? Through Fe. The raw vegan community was misinformed and dealing with health problems they denied through cognitive dissonance, and so she discussed her experiences to help people. One day she decided to discuss her problems with The China Study so people could quit using the book as a counter argument against her concerns with the raw vegan movement. No intention for others to read it, and then her blog exploded....

She loves facts. She loves research.... for the sake of quenching curiosity, and deducing her own logical interpretations, and poking through inconsistencies and fallacies, entirely independently. She never wants to be right... she's happy with being wrong, and changes her logical conclusions quite often. She doesn't expect people to ascribe to her knowledge as much as to make their own conclusions. She doesn't even want to refute scientists as much as she simply wants to promote critical thinking. Nitpicky, contradictory Ti logic is her bread and butter.

Ti doesn't doubt facts and science as a whole.... just the flawed parts of it. I get the impression OP is similar in his pursuit of academic topics.


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

hoopla said:


> Always interesting when your perception of typing completely changes, isn't it? I think his view of logic is rather Ti in every sense of the word... taking logical and discovering it independently. You don't really get the sense of someone who needs to share those math problems... just does them for the sake of his own amusement, and shares them through Ne-Fe.
> 
> *I disagree Ti dislikes knowledge...* they thrive off of it. They'll learn facts to make their own conclusions, to feed the hungry of curiosity. Here's a knowledge loving Ti dom (imo). Devoted researcher. Nonetheless, a Ti.
> 
> ...


This is my own perspective, I admit it. For me knowledge is *final*. I am after the process of gaining it. Once I think *know* something it becomes a lot less interesting. So to admit it the way I learn Jung-related topics is by *UNsystematically* reading through posts - here and on many other places, watching videos - MBTI-related and just watching videos of people and speculating on their types, watching people around me and doing the same. This contributes to the gaping holes in my system of typing but I just love to do "learning" this way. This forum section is an equivalent of a puzzle book for me - each questionnaire is a new problem to solve. Mind you, I don't think of people that fill them as inanimate structures, in contrary I think over the months here I got a lot less jugged in my views towards humanity. Sounds grand but it affected small ways I interact with people in real life _a lot_. Anyway, this is what I meant by "not into the knowledge". I adore going through the process of understanding but once my feet are solidly on the ground I begin to feel... longing to go through the process again, I suppose. Perhaps it's just very low Si preference for me? It's 7 am here and my brain a bit of fuzzy but if the OP is indeed Ti dom it's really exciting for me because it breaks "the view" I've built towards NPs (breaks yet again, hah) and it means I can go through the process again and again.

Also @OP I hope my quick judgement dind't upset and stressed you out even more. :frustrating:

[edit] Also for example I've learned English as a by product of playing videos games, watchign TV shows & movies, reading books and posting on forums over a period of many probably around 8 years. School gave me shallow almost non-existence base but it did not matter to me since I was never interested in applying it. I just kind of learned it because I wasn't satisfied with waiting for things to get translated, needed to chat with guild mates on MMOs and the best info about basically everything is on English-speaking forums. So at some point I just started doing all this stuff. Obviously I didn't know words so I looked through dictionary and later just started guessing meaning of words based on the rest of the sentence. I kinda of describe it how kids learn their first language. I learn everything in a similar way - to just submerging myself into it and trying to make a sense as I go. So this had a point. For me English is a tool to get to other interesting stuff, I lack knowledge of rules and grammar and each time I got praised for my English IRL get annoyed because I don't think of it as an achievement. From my perspective when I bring up theories I have in my mind they should receive more praise and attention than skills that I acquired as tools. Which are basically all of my skills. I needed to be able to do something to get to something I want to explore so I just plunged into it.


----------



## Deadly Decorum (Feb 23, 2014)

> I firmly believe we all have the right to be healthy, and that an understanding of nutrition isn’t a privilege reserved for the elite. Speaking of which…
> 
> Who do I think I am, running a health blog without a nutrition PhD? Shouldn’t I be flipping burgers at McDonalds like all those other English majors?
> 
> ...


Just look at that. A statistical number cruncher, a science devotee, a self proclaimed researcher. who uses facts as evidence, and an obvious Ti dom if I ever saw one. The key is she has to chew at every bit of logic she exposes herself to before she can accept it. If she supports the ideas of a scientific study, it's because it all made sense to her, under her own rhetoric and analysis.

She even gave a lecture discussing how she may have been wrong about vegan diets in some ways... through her own research. I wish I could crunch numbers. I suck at math. Anyway, entirely contradictory in her logic, because she's always finding flaws, even in her own logic. 

@Greyhart- That is really interesting to me. Nothing is finalized for me. I'm changing my logical conclusions all the time, and that's why I love learning... it's this infinite abundance of new things to learn. I can't learn something in absolute terms. That is boring to me. :tongue:


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

hoopla said:


> Just look at that. A statistical number cruncher, a science devotee, a self proclaimed researcher. who uses facts as evidence, and an obvious Ti dom if I ever saw one. The key is she has to chew at every bit of logic she exposes herself to before she can accept it. If she supports the ideas of a scientific study, it's because it all made sense to her, under her own rhetoric and analysis.
> 
> She even gave a lecture discussing how she may have been wrong about vegan diets in some ways... through her own research. I wish I could crunch numbers. I suck at math. Anyway, entirely contradictory in her logic, because she's always finding flaws, even in her own logic.


I get the quote you brought up. I see it! Just for OP... I think I've fallen for stereotype - peppy NP = NFP. 



> My post-college education strategy has been simple. *I approach the field of nutrition like learning a new language: total immersion-style. You didn’t learn your native tongue by sitting in a classroom following grammar lessons; you learned it by jumping into an initially confusing world and feeling your way around until it all started making sense.* Every day, I make a conscious effort to surround myself with learning opportunities. I read everything I can get my hands on—from statistics textbooks to scientific papers. I find curricula posted on university websites, copy the lesson plans that look relevant, and acquire the reading material from the library instead of paying thousands of dollars for classroom instruction. If I can’t grasp something on my own, I email or call smart people and ask them to help me. My goal is to understand. I don’t stop digging until I’ve plowed to the bottom and broken my shovel trying to go even deeper.


Oh, God. That's it! I am a lot less systematic in my approach, though.


----------



## Xzcouter (May 13, 2014)

@Greyhart and @hoopla

Woah alot happened while i was gone for school xD.
Hmm INTP...
Alright I got how you guys deduced the Ti but...what about Fe?! xD

I get that tertiary Fe is not what I thought it was. But what about lower Fe?
How about the statements I said about me loving to help people and found myself doing it alot lately?
How about the fact I acted 'extraverted' over the last few months?

Greyhart what do you mean by:


> That's too nice for words. If INTP then 6w7 makes sense.


Hehe sorry just had some questions xD


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

@Xzcouter
I think you use Ti, but not necessarily stronger than Fe. Would IxFJ be possible?


----------



## Xzcouter (May 13, 2014)

Ninjaws said:


> @Xzcouter
> I think you use Ti, but not necessarily stronger than Fe. Would IxFJ be possible?


I was considering INFJ...but I dunno I mean...the chances are low and I am not sure if I use Ni-Se.

For ISFJ. I think Ne is way too low but thats my opinion.


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

Xzcouter said:


> I was considering INFJ...but I dunno I mean...the chances are low and I am not sure if I use Ni-Se.
> 
> For ISFJ. I think Ne is way too low but thats my opinion.


Well, as a counter, I'm an INTJ, but my Se is pretty well developed from having basically taken a break from heavily using my Ni, and pursuing experiences more than anything. Makes it kind of hard to tell when I use Ni, honestly, but I'm saying that it's possible for a person to have a fairly experienced inferior function.


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Xzcouter said:


> I was considering INFJ...but I dunno I mean...the chances are low and I am not sure if I use Ni-Se.
> 
> For ISFJ. I think Ne is way too low but thats my opinion.


Could you make this test an post the results?
http://www.sociotype.com/tests/

And remember, lying is not going to make you happy with yourself. We don't give a damn which type you have, so go with what is right, not with what you want to be.

Sensors have extremely negative stereotypes that are miles of the mark. Try to ignore those at all costs.


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Barakiel said:


> Well, as a counter, I'm an INTJ, but my Se is pretty well developed from having basically taken a break from heavily using my Ni, and pursuing experiences more than anything. Makes it kind of hard to tell when I use Ni, honestly, but I'm saying that it's possible for a person to have a fairly experienced inferior function.


Quoted for truth. I'm a fairly reclusive and laid-back ENTJ. My Fi is also pretty strong. 
See them as guidelines, nothing is set in stone.


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

I don't know what else you would be if not an ENTP.

I don't see ENFP as a viable solution at all. If anything I would lean toward xSFJ before I ever leaned toward ENFP.

But ENTP fits better than either of the SFJs.



Greyhart said:


> ENFP. a). I'm skeptical about "the loops" b). There's no "loop" there. Type 7 ENFP having fun with Te. Why go to "OMG U UNHEALTHY" straight away? Don't make a kid go dig for defects in himself. Additionally Ne-Fe is anxiety related (imagining disastrous social situations that could happen). Not "caring for others too much".


This would definitely be an Fe-Ne loop, yes, but I would not expect to see that in an ENTP. That seems much more ISFJ.



Greyhart said:


> Reread it and remember this is how Fi-Te looks like.  I keep saying that ENFPs are just a big of a knowledge-gluttons as ENTPs. I'd even say _bigger_. Ti isn't so much after knowledge.


I don't think this is true.


----------



## Xzcouter (May 13, 2014)

Ninjaws said:


> Could you make this test an post the results?
> Tests
> 
> And remember, lying is not going to make you happy with yourself. We don't give a damn which type you have, so go with what is right, not with what you want to be.
> ...


I got ILE

Other possible types:
LII (INTj): 87% as likely as ILE.
ILI (INTp): 77% as likely as ILE.
LIE (ENTj): 73% as likely as ILE.











I know, I am not lying as I know there is no point in it. I myself am doing this for myself.
Honestly I think sensors are pretty cool.


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Xzcouter said:


> I got ILE
> 
> Other possible types:
> LII (INTj): 87% as likely as ILE.
> ...


Based on your result here and what others have been recommending, ENTP is a safe bet.


----------



## Xzcouter (May 13, 2014)

Ninjaws said:


> Based on your result here and what others have been recommending, ENTP is a safe bet.


I dunno...aren't these type of questionnaires online unreliable?


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

Xzcouter said:


> I dunno...aren't these type of questionnaires online unreliable?


1. They are not 100% reliable.
2. You're probably a goddamn ENTP.
3. Do you know about Michael Pierce? He's great. You should binge on his videos.


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

Xzcouter said:


> I dunno...aren't these type of questionnaires online unreliable?


Yeah, but you're not using it as the only source of proof, you're using it to support an already evident theory. That, and your OP exudes Ne out of every pore. :wink:


----------



## Xzcouter (May 13, 2014)

emberfly said:


> 1. They are not 100% reliable.
> 2. You're probably a goddamn ENTP.
> 3. Do you know about Michael Pierce? He's great. You should binge on his videos.


This doesn't solve my initial question to explain why recently I have been acting more on Fe...
Sowwy I just want this to be answered xD


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

Xzcouter said:


> This doesn't solve my initial question to explain why recently I have been acting more on Fe...
> Sowwy I just want this to be answered xD


Well it's pretty obvious. If you were an ENTP, you would value Fe and find it enjoyable to utilize every now and again.


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Xzcouter said:


> I dunno...aren't these type of questionnaires online unreliable?


You are correct. Socionics, however, is a lot more accurate than the random MBTI tests you find on the internet. Based on everything that has been said, it's safe to assume you are an ENTP (Unless, ofcourse, you are deeply convinced you are not. We cannot look into you mind).


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Xzcouter said:


> This doesn't solve my initial question to explain why recently I have been acting more on Fe...
> Sowwy I just want this to be answered xD


You underestimate the power of the tertiary function. For instance, with IxTJs the Fi can be extremely potent. It's just different because outsiders will never notice it. Fe is much more obvious when it is being used.


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

Ninjaws said:


> You underestimate the power of the tertiary function. For instance, with IxTJs the Fi can be extremely potent. It's just different because outsiders will never notice it. Fe is much more obvious when it is being used.


Every type is the same, but of particular mention is the ENTJ's Se, they can do absolutely MORONIC things in certain situations, just because of it. :dry: Not insulting anyone in general, just an observation... Plz don't lynch and crucify me.


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Barakiel said:


> Every type is the same, but of particular mention is the ENTJ's Se, they can do absolutely MORONIC things in certain situations, just because of it. :dry: Not insulting anyone in general, just an observation... Plz don't lynch and crucify me.


I have been known to start jumping around when I'm in a good mood. 
Also, I get completely ecstatic when I'm about to eat something I love.
In public, I control these urges though, because I don't want people to think I'm crazy. xD


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

Ninjaws said:


> I have been known to start jumping around when I'm in a good mood.
> Also, I get completely ecstatic when I'm about to eat something I love.
> In public, I control these urges though, because I don't want people to think I'm crazy. xD


Huh, that's an interesting tidbit of trivia. Though I also control myself in public, except when I want to screw with people/make a scene, cause y'know, FLAIR AND DRAMA. :laughing: And hey, if they think you're crazy, you can surprise them later. :wink:


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Barakiel said:


> Huh, that's an interesting tidbit of trivia. Though I also control myself in public, except when I want to screw with people/make a scene, cause y'know, FLAIR AND DRAMA. :laughing: And hey, if they think you're crazy, you can surprise them later. :wink:


I thought it would perhaps be related to tertiary Se. Apart from that, I'm pretty controlled.


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

Ninjaws said:


> I thought it would perhaps be related to tertiary Se. Apart from that, I'm pretty controlled.


Weeelllll, it kinda fits, so excellent job. :dry: I was actually more talking about; 'Oh hey, I've just planned things out perfectly, now I'm going to act smug and not control myself, getting caught out because of it.' :laughing:


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Barakiel said:


> Weeelllll, it kinda fits, so excellent job. :dry: I was actually more talking about; 'Oh hey, I've just planned things out perfectly, now I'm going to act smug and not control myself, getting caught out because of it.' :laughing:


That's just downright stupid.


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

Ninjaws said:


> That's just downright stupid.


Many fans of Death Note would agree with you. :laughing:


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Barakiel said:


> Many fans of Death Note would agree with you. :laughing:


"I win, Near!"
...
"Fack!"


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

Ninjaws said:


> "I win, Near!"
> ...
> "Fack!"


All because he got cocky, quite a hilarious turn of events, at least to me. :laughing: I like to think of Light as the perfect, evil ENTJ.


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Barakiel said:


> All because he got cocky, quite a hilarious turn of events, at least to me. :laughing: I like to think of Light as the perfect, evil ENTJ.


Death Note spoilers below, do not read unless you've already seen it (or just don't care).



* *




His worst mistake was when he killed that guy on television and gave away in where he lived. If he had controlled himself then, they would never have been able to find him.


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

Ninjaws said:


> His worst mistake was when he killed that guy on television and gave away in where he lived. If he had controlled himself then, they would never have been able to find him.


Well, that's debatable, but it was a huge mistake, I admit. :wink: Never insult an Fi inferior's morals, otherwise you may die in the weirdest fashion, spontaneous heart attack! :laughing:


----------



## Xzcouter (May 13, 2014)

I liked how this thread shift into speaking about death note...I love it xD


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

Xzcouter said:


> I liked how this thread shift into speaking about death note...I love it xD


Yeah, uh... we kinda got sidetracked.


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Xzcouter said:


> I liked how this thread shift into speaking about death note...I love it xD


Nerd business, move along. erc2:


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

Ninjaws said:


> Nerd business, move along. erc2:


Now now, we should not turn away potential convents to the cause, it's bad business. :ninja:


----------



## Revolver Ocelot (Feb 25, 2015)

If you are ENTP where is the biting sarcastic edgy wit? Ti is cold and dissecting and I'm sometimes surprised by the observations ENTPs make about things. I'm leaning towards ENFP simply because you said you loved working with people. ENxP are cousins where F is good for working with people systems and T is good for working with machines and contraptions. Have you ever had a moment where you were furious and it sort of came out of nowhere and it surprised you and others?


----------



## Xzcouter (May 13, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> If you are ENTP where is the *biting sarcastic edgy wit*? Ti is cold and dissecting and I'm sometimes surprised by the observations ENTPs make about things. I'm leaning towards ENFP simply because you said you loved working with people. ENxP are cousins where F is good for working with people systems and T is good for working with machines and contraptions. Have you ever had a moment where you were furious and it sort of came out of nowhere and it surprised you and others?


Thats like saying all INFP are hippies and all INTP are cold robots...
I said I love to work with people but that could also be due to extroverted behavior.
@Ninjaws and @Barakiel
Sorry to call you once more but I wanna confirm something.
Ti dom or aux type tend to find emotions hard to put into words or give it form (for example poetry or art) and are much better at putting numbers and figures to give explanations of it.
While Fi are the reverse.

If so then I definitely recognize Ti dom/aux more (correct me if I am wrong though if its only Ti dom). I find it extremely difficult putting my 'feelings' and 'emotions' into context and I find my work to be cold concepts that are straight to the point. No bullshit emotions to get in the way.


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

Xzcouter said:


> Thats like saying all INFP are hippies and all INTP are cold robots...
> I said I love to work with people but that could also be due to extroverted behavior.
> @Ninjaws and @Barakiel
> Sorry to call you once more but I wanna confirm something.
> ...


Maybe it's cause I have higher Te than Fi, but I find that expressing my emotions through words is really hard, since I can't explain them well. If I feel something, I usually act on it, not talk about it. The way I understand it, Fe uses other people to talk to to express their emotions, Te does the same with facts and figures, Fi processes emotions on their own, whereas Ti does the same with logic.


----------

